# What Bonding Kit?



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone know how/what bonding kit this panel requires? I can't find anything and my supplier can't seem to help either. I sure hope its not counting on me to install my own wires for bonding, especially considering this was ordered as MDP. Any help appreciated.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh this is a PRL3a, hope thus helps


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Look for a green screw attached to a piece of cardboard that says.. "bonding screw"..


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

We just installed one nearly identicle to that about a month ago. It came shipped from the factory with about a 2' piece of THHN for the bonding jumper. It was laying inside the can when we opened it up.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> Look for a green screw attached to a piece of cardboard that says.. "bonding screw"..


Nothing there. I know that's typically the case or some sort of strap designed for that panel, this thing should come with something, especially considering the cost.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

These are shipped with a piece o f cable, usually 2/0 or 3/0 and a mechanical lug. The lug is to be attached to one of the studs that the interior mounts to. However, if you did not specify that you wanted this panel board to be service entrance rated, then you don't get the bonding jumper.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

are those paralleled feeders ?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

donselec said:


> are those paralleled feeders ?


Yes. That part was existing by the way, they strictly wanted to reuse wires that's why it looks shiddy.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

you have no idea who manufactures the panel, what names are on the breakers, little more info goes a long way?


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

That is a Cutler Hammer panel. 

In addition to my previous comment, look at all the labels. I'm pretty sure you'll find one that states "suitable for use as service entrance equipment when not more than six..." You can install your own properly sized main bonding jumper between the neutral bar and the equipment ground bar. When you pay for the "Service Entrance Listed" you're basically paying for the bonding jumper & lug.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what's with the tape? Fugly.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> what's with the tape? Fugly.


The proper spelling is F'ugly. :thumbsup:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom45acp said:


> That is a Cutler Hammer panel.
> 
> In addition to my previous comment, look at all the labels. I'm pretty sure you'll find one that states "suitable for use as service entrance equipment when not more than six..." You can install your own properly sized main bonding jumper between the neutral bar and the equipment ground bar. When you pay for the "Service Entrance Listed" you're basically paying for the bonding jumper & lug.


Yes it does have that label, this is why I assumed it would come with the kit. As for f'ugly tape, this was existing and the customer is getting exactly what his cheap ass wanted...a cheap install. It was exactly this way so I left as is, btw.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> As for f'ugly tape, this was existing and the customer is getting exactly what his cheap ass wanted...a cheap install. It was exactly this way so I left as is, btw.


Gotta love those cheap customers. Makes you wonder how many of them base their medical care using the lowest bidder concept.


----------

